# arret contrat



## bea63 (28 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, 
j aimerai savoir si je n oubli rien .
j ai un contrat qui va s'arreter avant pour cause de déménagement des parents .
commencé le  1 fevrier 2022 et fin 31  decembre 2022
contrat: 38h/semaines X48 semaines X4e  / 12 = 608e ( je pratique toujours les congés par mois ).
le parent doit me fournir: le preavis, certificat de travail, attestation pole emploi et indemnitées de rupture si plus de 9 mois de garde .
y a t'il autre chose ? 
MERCI


----------



## booboo (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour ,
une mensualisation ne se fait pas sur 48 semaines.
c'est soit une année complète (52 semaines)
soit une année incomplète ( 46 semaines ou moins).

"Les congés par mois ? " , pouvez vous préciser ? 

Je pense qu'il y a des choses à revoir ...


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Je pense qu'il y a un problème car un contrat de 48 semaines n'existe pas 

Année complète 52 semaines 
Année incomplète 46 semaines ou miins


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

48 semaines revoyez vos classiques pour le prochain contrat !!!


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Ça veut dire quoi ? 
je pratique toujours les congés par mois 

Vous vous faites payer 10% en plus chaque mois ? 

Si c'est le cas je rectifie, ce n'est pas un petit mais un énorme problème que vous avez


----------



## bea63 (28 Septembre 2022)

"Les congés par mois ? " , pouvez vous préciser ?
les congés annuels divisés par 12 mois  se qui fait toujours le meme  salaire pour l année


----------



## booboo (28 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement, c'est hors convention.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Avez vous eu connaissance de la nouvelle CCN ? 
Et comment calculez vous vos mensualisation ?  Recevez vous de l'aide ?

Pourquoi êtes vous partie sur 48 semaines ? 
C'est impossible. 
Donnez nous votre raisonnement pour que l'on puisse vous aider retomber sur vos pattes...


----------



## bea63 (28 Septembre 2022)

oui oui j'ai bien eu la nouvelle CCN .
mon calcul  sur les 52 semaines les parents prennent 4 semaines en plus de mes 5 d'ou mon calcul sur 48 semaines


----------



## booboo (28 Septembre 2022)

52 - 9 = 43 pas 48


----------



## bea63 (28 Septembre 2022)

Et comment calculez vous vos mensualisation ? Recevez vous de l'aide ?
je calcul : 38h/semaines X 48 semaines X 4e de l heure divisé par 12 mois  donc mes congés a moi sont inclus chaque mois


----------



## booboo (28 Septembre 2022)

Le calcul est détallé dans la CCN.


----------



## bea63 (28 Septembre 2022)

oui je suis allé voir  mais comme mon contrat n'est pas fait comme la CCN sest pour sa que ce matin je demandais une info


----------



## booboo (28 Septembre 2022)

Si vous accueillez un enfant en 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
, le calcul à faire est le suivant :


*salaire mensuel = horaire hebdomadaire X salaire horaire X 52 / 12*

Si vous travaillez en 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
, pour calculer votre salaire mensuel, vous devez utiliser la formule suivante :


*nombre de semaines complètes d’accueil X votre horaire hebdomadaire
X votre salaire horaire / 12 = votre salaire mensualisé*

Les Congés sont à calculer en Juin.


----------



## booboo (28 Septembre 2022)

_"oui je suis allé voir  mais comme mon contrat n'est pas fait comme la CCN sest pour sa que ce matin je demandais une info"_

Et bien *il faut* suivre la CCN, sinon les calculs sont faux.
Les parents n'ont pas lu la CCN non plus je suppose sinon ils n'auraient pas accepté ce calcul non plus .. 
Il faut tout reprendre et *avant *de faire un contrat, se renseigner sur la marche à suivre.
On a une CCN , qui encadre notre profession, il faut la respecter.


----------



## bea63 (28 Septembre 2022)

*salaire mensuel = horaire hebdomadaire X salaire horaire X 52 / 12

sur se calcul nos conges a nous sont bien compris dedans?*


----------



## booboo (28 Septembre 2022)

Oui en année complète, les congés sont compris dans la mensualisation mais lorsqu'ils sont acquis.


----------



## bea63 (28 Septembre 2022)

ok merci 
je vais me pencher plus serieusement sur la CCN  pour mes prochains contrats


----------



## Pioupiou (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

On le dit souvent en année complète les CP ne sont pas inclus dans la mensualisation. C'est un abus de langages, car cela signifie que tous les mois vous touchez des CP ce qui est totalement faux.
En effet les CP ne sont payé que si il sont acquis, donc forcément la première année il y a des minorations de salaire.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Les parents peuvent prendre 4 semaines en + des 5 semaines communes 

MAIS 

Pour pouvez en fonction de vos besoins financiers soit :

1️⃣ d’accepter ou PAS

2️⃣ couper la poire en 2, n’acceptez de faire sur une année incomplète sur 45 semaines 

c’est à dire MÊME les 7 semaines imposées par vous même 

et les 2 autres a leur CONVENANCE PERSONNELLE.

⚠️ BIEN FAIRE vos calculs, avant de donner votre accord au niveau chiffrage.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Alors pour faire court
Si les parents prennent leur congés en même temps que vous
Vôtre contrat est calculé sur la base de 52 semaines
47 semaines travaillées + 5 semaines de congés payés

Mais attention la 1ère année les CP n'étant pas encore acquis, ils doivent être deduit de votre salaire 
Vôtre salaire ne peut être maintenu que si vos congés sont tous acquis 
Si les parents prennent leur congés en décalé ou on des semaines supplémentaires
Votre contrat est calculé sur la base des semaines travaillées
Le contrat est dit en année incomplète 46 semaines ou moins
52 semaines- 5 semaines AM- 4 semaines parents = 43 semaines

Vôtre mensualisation aurait donc dû être calculée sur la base de 43 semaines
Les congés payés sont payés 1 fois par an à la fin de la période de référence fixée au 31 mai de chaque année

Vous auriez donc dû avoir une mensualisation de
38 heures x 43 semaines x 4€ / 12 = 544,67€

Et pas 608€
Et au mois de mai faire le point sur les CP acquis et vous les faire payer avec votre salaire de juin


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Il faut que vous repreniez tous les calculs depuis le début du contrat 
et faire la différence entre les salaires que vous avez perçus et ceux que vous auriez du percevoir 

Faire ensuite le calcul des cp acquis
Il y aura 2 périodes de référence à calculer 

La 1ère 
Du 1er février 2022 au 31 mai 2022 

La 2ème 
Du 1er juin au 31 décembre (fin de contrat )


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Si vous avez besoin d'aide pour les calculs n'hésitez pas à demander


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Il est'bien indiqué 52 semaines année complète. 
46 semaines et moins, année incomplète. 

Vous avez inclus d'office 5 semaines de congés,  mais c'est là le souci, car les congés ne sont rémunérés que lorsqu'ils sont acquis, soit pour chaque année au 31 mai.

Commençant en février,  max 10 jours de cp pouvaient êtres rémunérés, donc loin des 30 jours d'office dont vous imposer le paiement à vos employeurs.
Vous aurez un trop perçu au niveau des cp...

Car, puisque vous avez 9 semaines sans accueil,  impossible d'obtenir 30 jours fin décembre.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement métal à raison. 
Vous risquez de devoir rembourser le trop perçu aux parents 
Car il est impossible pour vous que fin décembre vous ayez acquis 30 jours

Au grand max 26 jours

Question 
Avez vous des enfants de moins de 15 ans au 30 avril ?


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Chantou c'est possible oui mais dans nos campagnes parfois on ne peut pas trop discuter certains points surtout pécuniers ... les appels se font parfois rares ou alors des cassos qui ne travaillent pas mais veulent nous refiler leurs petits ! j'ai réussi avec l'aide de vous toutes ici expliquer comment nous allions calculer la mensualisation çà a fonctionné car la maman a accepté j'aurais pu "tomber" sur une emmerdeuse qui n'aurait rien voulu entendre et total 3 années superbes avec elle !!!


----------



## bea63 (28 Septembre 2022)

je vous remerci  toutes de vos reponses .
et je vais essayer pour les prochains de faire comme l indique la CCN.
tous les parents que je recois sont demandeur d 'un paiement au mois tout compris et pas un double salaire en juin.
donc je me suis toujours adaptée puisque les enfants etaient la jusqu'a leur rentrée a l ecole et que pour moi pas de soucis .
bonne journée a vous toutes


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

C'est très bien de vouloir faire les choses légalement pour vos prochains contrats 

Cependant il va vous falloir vous penchez sur le contrat en cours en priorité et modifier dès le mois prochain les points qui ne sont pas bons


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Béa sans vous vexer, vous n'avez pas du tout compris.

Les congés sont payés UNIQUEMENT lorsqu'ils sont acquis. 

Même si vous avez un contrat de 52 semaines,  impossible d'avoir 30 jours acquis la première année (sauf cas particuliers).
Vous devez poser vos 5 semaines,  mais si on suit votre cas, en commençant en février vous aviez uniquement,  10 jours de cp qui pouvaient êtres rémunérés lors de la pose de vos congés,  tout le reste devait être sans solde. Donc forcément une mensualisation diminuée. 

Là quand même la différence est énorme entre ce que vous auriez dû calculer comme mensu, soit donc minimum sur 43 semaines,  et ce que vous percevez.
Vos employeurs n'auraient eu que 10 jours à rémunérer en juin.

Exemple  votre vrai mensu, 543 et des poussières et non 608€.
Les calculs sont d'assmatzam on peut lui faire confiance. 

Donc 65€ trop perçu chaque mois.

Sur 11 mois cela donne quand même 715€.
10 jours de cp, cela fait 253.33€
Fin décembre au max 15 jours voire moins,  380.
633.33 € qui auraient approximativement dûs êtres rémunérés. 

Donc au environ de 80/90 € de trop perçu..


----------



## bea63 (28 Septembre 2022)

ok merci .
je vais donc leur faire une regul a leur avantage pour fin decembre .
j ai bien compris mon erreur .


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Attention, faites vos calculs quand même. 

Là il s'agit d'un trop perçu.  La régularisation de salaire c'est autre chose. Comme vous avez lissé sur 48 semaines au lieu de 52, il faut quand même comparer les heures mensuelles travaillées et les heures,payées par la mensualisation.  Donc il est possible que vous ayez une régularisation de salaire en votre faveur, mais pour le calcul des cp, c'est autre chose.


----------

